# Forex AUD/USD Intraday swings



## Seneca60BC (19 October 2008)

Hey all

I am playing with the DEMO of IB java app in FX Trader.  One thing I noticed is that within a minute or 2 I get stopped out even though I have a Stop Loss of 200 pips (2 cents).

In the real world, would one see such a variance - 200 pips - within 2 minutes?

Cheers!


----------



## arco (19 October 2008)

Hi Seneca

I'm not familiar with that program, but I know some of the MT program providers include pipettes *without a point separator* ......sometimes confusing as 200 is actually only 20 pips. (20.0 pips)

Just a thought.....arco


----------



## Seneca60BC (19 October 2008)

Sorry what I meant to say is that is it possible to have a 2 cent move like within 2 mins in real life in FOREX on a normal day ?

I calculated the ATR for AUS/USD for the preceeding 255 days and I got 1.3cents


----------



## skyQuake (19 October 2008)

Seneca60BC said:


> Sorry what I meant to say is that is it possible to have a 2 cent move like within 2 mins in real life in FOREX on a normal day ?
> 
> I calculated the ATR for AUS/USD for the preceeding 255 days and I got 1.3cents




Normal day, no. But things have been so hectic recently (the nite that AUD fell from 76-69) that huge moves can happen so quick.


----------

